# Nogaro Blue on a TT?



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

I saw a pic once but now I cant find it. Can someone show me Nogaro blue on a TT coupe?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (brian_216)*

I saw one in Germany, it was hoTT


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (brian_216)*

here's Denim Blue...i like it better than nogaro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (conman4287)*

ask and you shall receive...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (euroluv69)*

Ooh, thats hot, never seen nogaro on a TT before, especially with those wheels, nice!


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (NTRCULD)*

Nogaro>Denim


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (peruski)*

I need that car.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (brian_216)*

nogaro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_here's Denim Blue...i like it better than nogaro 

Nice.
You must tool around on the West side of Minneapolis, right??
I'm South side...Aviator Gray Pearl...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (darrenbyrnes)*

They weren't just in Germany...


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (darrenbyrnes)*

this came back from the dead because...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (VWdriver03)*
















At least I got to post that old picture for like the 57th time








Also, looking at that pic, I can't wait for suspension and spacers. My 225 needs to be lowered bad


_Modified by l88m22vette at 11:17 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## 2fast2 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (l88m22vette)*

http://i39.photobucket.com/alb...b.jpg
This is my Nogaro TT


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_My 225 needs to be lowered *REALLY*bad

fixed it for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Nogaro Blue on a TT? (VWdriver03)*

lol, thanks


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

Reallly HOT color for the TT.. especially with BBS LMs..
Theres a guy who posted on Audiworld from France I beleive.. Here are his pics










































Few more pics I didnt post are here:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1538964.phtml

Car is great!!!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (marksk1)*

I'm sorry, but who ever argues is wrong... the mk1 audi TT is THE best looking car ever made (sub $80k)


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (marksk1)*

very nice color but not Nogaro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its called Sprint Blue. very nice lookin though. Honestly the only car i think noargo looks good on is the S4./// And yes the TT is the best looking car, its the only car design that is 8 yrs old and still looks 10 years in the future.











_Modified by conman4287 at 4:03 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Now that's one wagon I'd love to have.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_Now that's one wagon I'd love to have.

X2


----------

